# تطبيقات اشباه الموصلات



## chico_tec5 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

انا طالب فى قسم كهرباء واريد بحث فى تطبيقات اشباه الموصلات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا بحور وليست بحر 
ابحث فى جوجل واختار منها ما تريد


----------



## meskoul (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ما عليك الا التحديد لم تريده وشكرا


----------



## عمرو النحراوى (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الإفاده يا إخوان


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

ترى عالم اشباه الموصلات عالم خيالي و واسع انت بس حدد اللي تبيه و انا حاضر تحت الخدمة و بالتوفيق


----------



## abdullah20000 (28 مايو 2014)

chico_tec5 قال:


> انا طالب فى قسم كهرباء واريد بحث فى تطبيقات اشباه الموصلات


شكرا جزيلا لك على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## abdullah20000 (28 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الموضوع الجيد​


----------

